# Dgital player help



## stressed_chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ok my Titan digital player/mp4 player has fallen in water and is not responding and i dont know how to fix it.Can someone please help me?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Stressed Chan, Welcome to TSF :wave:

1) take the battery out immediately if you can. If you can't do not switch it on again until you have done the following:
2) If there are any removable panels like battery covers, take 'em off
3) If it was sea (saltwater) rinse it out thoroughly with fresh water.
4) put it into a tea towel tie it in securely with string and then swing it round & round a few times to shake out and water lurking in the innards...
5) then out it in a warm dry location and leave it there for at least 48 hours preferably for longer. Do not power it up until this time has transpired.

Now a days a brief dunking in water may not do too much damage. most electronic components are well waterproof - the greatest ganger is the battery providing voltage and electrolysis etching copper away (hence needing to get the battery out asap)

With a modicom of luck, it may well be OK.


----------



## stressed_chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the help donald :smile:
it fell in freshwater and right after i had tried to dry it in a towel and put it in tha sun to dry for about 4 hours or so now it had been 4 days but it is still not working i guess because it had been switched on while trying to dry it
well right now i have charging to see if it will start working after a days worth of charge :sigh:
thanks again for the support:heartlove


----------

